# solution to dripping sweat



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

Has anyone tried the Wickflow performance headband. It has a channel along the bottom of the fabric. Very light but really works. Guys in Florida love it. I've tried them all and this really works, plus it isn't hot to wear. Got mine on Amazon.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

First post. Product placement. Nice.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

No, but I'd kill myself if I lived in Florida.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

I absolutely love mine. Thought I'd let others know.


----------



## TheGweed (Jan 30, 2010)

Jayem said:


> No, but I'd kill myself if I lived in Florida.


Why's that? I love it here...mostly.


----------



## TrailGoat (Sep 6, 2016)

TheGweed said:


> Why's that? I love it here...mostly.


im guessing because the state is so flat, at least that's why I wouldn't want to live in FL (although, I may not mind living in Miami or the Keys, but there goes any access to anything mtb related)

most other people would probably hate the heat and humidity.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

Flat, oppressively hot and humid, bugs, snakes, just wouldn't ever want to live there. There are other places where you can live somewhere hot where you need to run A/C all the time if that's your thing, where you can have access to mountains and backcountry at the same time.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Jayem said:


> No, but I'd kill myself if I lived in Florida.


 I'd kill myself if I lived in florida and claimed to be mt biking.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

TrailGoat said:


> im guessing because the state is so flat, at least that's why I wouldn't want to live in FL (although, I may not mind living in Miami or the Keys, but there goes any access to anything mtb related)
> 
> most other people would probably hate the heat and humidity.


Have you ever ridden in FL? The trails are surprisingly good in the right areas. Of course, there's no real elevation but there are some great technical trails there. I'm not saying I want to move, but I always try to get a couple rides in whenever I go to visit the state.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

s0ckeyeus said:


> Have you ever ridden in FL? The trails are surprisingly good in the right areas. Of course, there's no real elevation but there are some great technical trails there. I'm not saying I want to move, but I always try to get a couple rides in whenever I go to visit the state.


Ya, and poo flavored ice cream isn't so bad once you get past the whole diarrhea flavoring thing too!

P.S. I've ridden all over Florida. If you're on anything "bigger" than a CX bike you're doing it wrong.


----------



## ghoti (Mar 23, 2011)

leeboh said:


> I'd kill myself if I lived in florida and claimed to be mt biking.


How can it be mt biking if there are no mountains?

Florida has some cool bike parks but if you want to bomb some crazy descent then you're outta luck.

Midwest was worse though. I think it was Iowa and northern Illinois were flat and boring.


----------



## s0ckeyeus (Jun 20, 2008)

avidthrasher said:


> Ya, and poo flavored ice cream isn't so bad once you get past the whole diarrhea flavoring thing too!
> 
> P.S. I've ridden all over Florida. If you're on anything "bigger" than a CX bike you're doing it wrong.


LOL. I'll take your word about the poo flavored ice cream, but if you are only riding stuff in FL that is ideal for a CX bike, you're missing out. The Red trail around the Vortex area in Santos is decent riding no matter where you are.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

Back in my mx days, we'd wear women's sanitary napkins on our foreheads.


----------



## AndyDUK71 (Dec 3, 2016)

Was that to deal with the sweat or a special Initiation Ceremony?? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

Sweatbuster - hands down the ONLY solution if you sweat hard... tried every contraption, head band, "channel" etc... sweat buster works. I have a rotation of 5 of them and gifted a couple others... no affiliation - just a very happy consumer that my money was well spent and the product makes a difference


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

flattracker said:


> Has anyone tried the Wickflow performance headband. It has a channel along the bottom of the fabric. Very light but really works. Guys in Florida love it. I've tried them all and this really works, plus it isn't hot to wear. Got mine on Amazon.


 Florida? You're doing it wrong. 95F, max humidity and heatstroke, riding sand and mangrove swamps, awesome! Not. I don't live in FL, thank goodness. Isn't that where old people go just waiting to die? I would hang my self with an awesome strap first.


----------



## EBG 18T (Dec 31, 2005)

My Lazer helmet has something similar built into the forehead pad. It flows the water to behind my ears.


----------



## Lone Rager (Dec 13, 2013)

AndyDUK71 said:


> Was that to deal with the sweat or a special Initiation Ceremony??


Perhaps. We got the idea from pro MXers who started it. Unfortunately none of us made pro even though doing it. Of course we wouldn't go into the store and buy them ourselves. We had our wives or GFs buy them, or just raided their stash. "Hey hun, you have a spare maxi-pad I can borrow?" Typically though, they used tampons, which didn't work quite as well for our purposes.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

Josh Toth just won his GNCC in Ga wearing a wickflow headband... lots of guys wear feminine napkins--but this is thin and works with silicone strip--not absorption... www.wickflow.com


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

Stop spamming this site.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

I don't get it... spamming? I really struggled with sweat dripping into my eyes--always have doing any training. So I worked for 3 years developing a headband for myself (as a former new product developer for AT Cross). It works so great and is unique--I tried to have it patented and last July got it from the USPTO. Now I'm trying to get the word out to fellow mountain bikers. What would you recommend I do? Not tell anyone... especially guys that do the same thing? and struggle with the same problem...


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

Great, thanks for the spammy explanation for your spam.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

I have to say, you guys are the most welcoming chaps. none of it real--all smugness.


----------



## kamper11 (Feb 8, 2008)

there are generally applied "rules" against spam in the forums - which considering what Spam is - a canned meat product made mainly from ham - is a good thing.

don't get me wrong - as people offer their opinions of whats good or bad in any forum discussion you could interpret as spam

as for the new product and solution to the thread generation - I'm personally intrigued to give it whirl - and would not have know about it save for this forum thread. Moving forward you could contact the moderators about advertising or simply post in classifieds...


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

thanks for the "real" dialogue. I have attempted to contact them twice without any reply. But if someone is trying to help and get some info out there, you'd be surprised how difficult it is. In any event--here's a post from a couple years ago--without ANY wrath from the spam patrol: 

"I've tried piles of headbands"

This is John Rahm, owner/inventor at SweatHawg Headwear. The key to the effectiveness of our products is a layer of hyper-absorbent fabric stitched inside an aggressively wicking cover. Ending the drips is a great thing, and managing sweat through absorption, dispersion, and evaporation also provides cooling. This is of course the intended purpose of all that sweat. 
The documented range of perspiration is between a quart and a gallon an hour. Our products are aimed at people at the high end of the range, and our products come with a performance guarantee. There are some very good and very popular products out there that are effective for lesser sweaters, but like Jim I would have them dripping in 20 minutes. If you find you you need something more, please check us out. 

Go dripless!

John


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

flattracker said:


> thanks for the "real" dialogue. I have attempted to contact them twice without any reply. But if someone is trying to help and get some info out there, you'd be surprised how difficult it is. In any event--here's a post from a couple years ago--without ANY wrath from the spam patrol:
> 
> "I've tried piles of headbands"
> 
> ...


Thanks for testimonial spam, it's really appreciated!!!


----------



## fssmikey (Feb 20, 2015)

TrailGoat said:


> im guessing because the state is so flat, at least that's why I wouldn't want to live in FL (although, I may not mind living in Miami or the Keys, but there goes any access to anything mtb related)
> 
> most other people would probably hate the heat and humidity.


I'm in Miami, there's a handful of nicely maintained trails out here. the humidity is pretty oppressive though. but the plus side is year round riding!

Plus the women, if you're into that sort of thing.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

avidthrasher said:


> Thanks for testimonial spam, it's really appreciated!!!


AvidTrasher; you're not only great when it comes to posting about mountain bikes, you do it with incredible wit--must be proud of yourself.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

People simply don't appreciate business owners posting on a forum in an attempt to sell their own product. Particularly when it's done in an underhanded way as in your first post.

Got yours on Amazon, huh?

I understand your need to get your name and product out there. But this just seems like a lame way to do it. Good luck to you.


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

Cmon Blatant. The gist of the post was a question--is anyone out there using it and what do they think about it. Don't know what it is? Look it up... But the question is very legit and so is the problem. I pointed out one post that was hawking their product and it had 66 replies--all constructive. Thanks for jumping on me right away. Plus I did buy several on Amazon... delivery was a bit slow.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Glad I ran across this thread. It reminded me I wanted to buy a Sweatbuster before summer.


----------



## Blatant (Apr 13, 2005)

I was trying to be constructive, but I see you're going to act like a d!ck. Fair enough. Good luck to you. I'll stick to my Sweatbuster(s).


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

Blatant said:


> I was trying to be constructive, but I see you're going to act like a d!ck. Fair enough. Good luck to you. I'll stick to my Sweatbuster(s).


??? huh?


----------



## flattracker (Feb 1, 2017)

honestly guys... you can stick to your sweat busters--I'm sure they're perfect. I didn't come here to get in a fight. I do this as a hobby--not the money. I've given away hundreds of these things. This reminds me of junior high. peace--out.


----------



## pitdaddy (Aug 6, 2013)

Ride faster. Sweat will blow off and you won't notice it. Works for me.




....eat more spam


----------



## terrasmak (Jun 14, 2011)

I may try one , not a heavy sweater , but enough to make the eyes burn


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

fssmikey said:


> I'm in Miami, there's a handful of nicely maintained trails out here. the humidity is pretty oppressive though. but the plus side is year round riding!


Yeah, but we got year round riding in Anchorage.


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

Public Service Announcement: I bit, I bought one, cuz I've tried everything else to prevent sweat dripping on my lenses. Nothing works. Including this. First drip 24 minutes in to the ride, no different than anything else I've tried. Save your $.


----------



## gckless (Aug 25, 2016)

MattMay said:


> Public Service Announcement: I bit, I bought one, cuz I've tried everything else to prevent sweat dripping on my lenses. Nothing works. Including this. First drip 24 minutes in to the ride, no different than anything else I've tried. Save your $.


Best post ITT.


----------



## avidthrasher (Jan 27, 2016)

MattMay said:


> Public Service Announcement: I bit, I bought one, cuz I've tried everything else to prevent sweat dripping on my lenses. Nothing works. Including this. First drip 24 minutes in to the ride, no different than anything else I've tried. Save your $.


Yay, finally an honest review of the product!

Imagine that a headband product that by the above account works like every other sporting headband product. I thought this thing must have been made of some sort of specialize unobtanium material of insane absorbancy potential based on the ravings of the OP's sales pitch.

But no, it's a **** sports headband that leaks sweat after 15-20 minutes like every other sports headband ever created. Shocking!


----------



## ladljon (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a change of diet will control sweat....processed foods, full of toxins will make U sweat a sodium water fall....


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

I wish it were that easy. Sweat is a cooling mechanism. I am under the watchful eye of a well known nutritionist. I am a clean eater. I do not drink. I intake 3-4 liters of water per day. I do not smoke...anything. Nearly everything I eat is 
single ingredient items (meaning, an egg is an egg, an apple is an apple). My body fat is 7-8%, and I won't bore you with other blood chemistry elements. I'm 57 years old, race and ride with those much younger, including my son in law, a pro Enduro rider half my age. Please don't tell me or anyone that "just a change of diet will control sweat," as it is simply isn't true. I'm happy to stand corrected if you can trot out some peer-reviewed science. 

PS I am in no way bragging, merely stating fact. My signature may explain why I eat and take care of myself the way I do.


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Mar 30, 2017)

Use it or not, not everyone sweats ******


----------



## MattMay (Dec 24, 2013)

^True that! Was watching two of the world's greatest tennis players --Roger Federer and Rafa Nadal, two of the most elite and accomplished athletes in history -- last week in Miami Open final on a warm and humid afternoon. Rafa was dripping buckets and had to completely change clothes after the first set. Roger was barely glistening.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

Federer probably had one of the OP's gadgets hidden under that headband of his. lol

Also, I just created a pill that makes it so all my sweat drips around my eyes instead of into them. $19.95 for a bottle of 3. Each pill lasts approximately 24 minutes. 

*Side effects: nausea, vomiting and explosive diarrhea.


----------

